# Aluminum ridge vent?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I just about got my shed done and I want to put in an Aluminum ridge vent, but I can’t find one locally. Maybe they are not legal here, I don’t know. 

Anybody have any ideas? I found one on the internet but it was $200 shipped and I’m thinking forget that. I need at least one 10 ft piece. I’m toying with the idea of building one out of wood, but I think the neighbors are going to be complaining about the height as it is.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

*Why Aluminum*

Sleeper any lumber yard or even Home Depot and Lowes will have the ridge vents for $10-$20. They are plastic but that is the industry standard.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Sleeper any lumber yard or even Home Depot and Lowes will have the ridge vents for $10-$20. They are plastic but that is the industry standard.


I've been to Home Depot and Lowes and they have nothing. I will accept plastic if I can find it. There is a place that specialize in roofing. I don't know the name, so I will have to make a trip over there.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Sleeper any lumber yard or even Home Depot and Lowes will have the ridge vents for $10-$20. They are plastic but that is the industry standard.


I am with Richard...any reputable builing supply will carry them whether they be plastic or aluminum.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have both plastic and aluminum*

I hate the aluminum, it crushes easily. The plastic is strong and in my case I covered it with siding to match the house. I had to cut the roof angles, but that was a woodworking project, not a roofing project so it was OK!:laughing: I think the prodcut is called Vent a Ridge. 
Any roofing wholesaler will carry it as well. :thumbsup: bill
Here's a link: http://www.boilards.com/Boilards.asp?pName=RoofingSupplies.asp


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I hate the aluminum, it crushes easily. The plastic is strong and in my case covered it with siding to math the house.


My only concern for plastic is the intense sun and heat here in the desert. 
Here is a photo of plastic gutter screens. This is what happens after 3 days in the sun. I don’t know if things would have been different if I actually got to install them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If you can't find the plastic type*

There one of two reasons: It doesn't work and they won't carry it, or it works well and it's sold out. The plastic is made on a grid support underneath and won't crush or warp with heat. I don't know about desert heat, but it can't be that nasty...can it?:furious: That gutter guard is just so thin, any heat would bend it if not supported as you found out. :yes: bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Definitely a different grade of plastic. You nail the shingles over the vent so If you can put the shingles then the vent should work. Call a roofing supply and see what they recommend and carry.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, I went to this other place that sell roofing stuff and they can order it for me, but they don’t carry it. Asphalt shingles are not a big seller here for homes, or at least new homes. It’s all tile roofs here except for the flat commercial roofs, which use rolled roofing. The only people that use the shingles are people like me building sheds and we go to Lowes or Home Depot. I’m going to keep looking.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

routertabledepot said:


> How long it takes till now of your shed?


????????????


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

routertabledepot said:


> How long it takes till now of your shed?





rrbrown said:


> ????????????


I think _*table's depot* _got *routed.....*LOL


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are two different kinds that my local home depot carries. One is a mesh that you nail down with shingles on top and the other is 4 ft. plastic vents that are pretty strong. I would think that your local home depot can order them for you since other depots stock them? I would go in and talk to the contractor desk and see what they can do for you. I've used both kinds before and like the plastic better personally. Good luck and I'm sure that someone around you has them.

I did a google search for ridge vents and came across this hardware store that sells them for 10 bucks. You will probably only need 8' of vent for a 10' roof so 20 bucks total and I didn't know your zip but googled southern california zip codes and used santa anna and it was 15 bucks for shipping. So 35 bucks total if you just want to order them online.

http://www.thegreathardwarestore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=799497&click=2744


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

By the looks and size of that shed, and the size of your gable vent, that should be all you need. The only reason you would want a ridge vent is if you insulate the underside of the roof. But in that case you'd need to leave a space between the insulation and the roof for airflow to get from eave to ridge. Once again, I think those gable vents you have are plenty. A ridge vent will add very little to your airflow.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*MY method is in the roof framing detail* 
Here in Michigan we got hot summers and cold winters. I can deal with the shop being 55 degrees, but not 85 degrees. The shop is 725 sq ft and on the second floor, R19 in the walls and R38 in the ceilings. :furious: I'll admit I have a small window AC , used most summer days, 2 ceiling fans, used fequently, and a ceiling exhaust fan, rarely used. My house and shop has a roof framing detail with 2x4s running flat and parallel with the tops of the rafters providing a larger surface to sheet and a 1 1/2" deep flange on each rafter. This provides an AIR GAP continuous along the entire roof surface, so the air rising from the soffit can move upward and out the continous roof vent visible below. This method I believe was used in the building of ice storage buildings back when... and was called an ICE HOUSE roof.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Roof 
This was all I could find in quick net search. The 48" long 3/4" thick foam panels are foil covered with household aluminum foil applied with spray adhesive to reflect the radiant heat that penetrates the shingles and sheeting. They sell an aluminum foil paper
http://afs-foil.com/pages/faq.htm to acomplish the same thing, but it's a PITA to work with, hold, staple, stretch etc. I used that on the house, but then I used the foam and foil on the *garage* *addition*. BTW, applying the foil is also a PITA. The spray goes everywhere and the foil sticks to your fingers first, the foam second and it never lays down on the foam where you want it. :furious: :blink: bill 
Attached Thumbnails   

To keep the air moving up the roof I have foil covered foam panels up to the continuous ridge vent. The aluminum reflects the radiant heat and the foam keeps in "cool" inside. Don't know if you will be working in this shed, but anthing you can do to keep it cool would be to your benefit I would think. Your batt insulation, if any, goes right up against the foam.
bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

ponch37300 said:


> Good luck and I'm sure that someone around you has them.
> 
> I did a google search for ridge vents and came across this hardware store that sells them for 10 bucks. You will probably only need 8' of vent for a 10' roof so 20 bucks total and I didn't know your zip but googled southern california zip codes and used santa anna and it was 15 bucks for shipping. So 35 bucks total if you just want to order them online.
> 
> http://www.thegreathardwarestore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=799497&click=2744


Thanks Scott, I went to two more places today looking for these ridge vents, without success. I may have to pay the $15 shipping for two of the 4 foot $10 vents. I would really like to have the Lomanco 10" Brown Ridge Vent VUR10BR, but it’s a 10 order minimum and I’m afraid to ask what the shipping is.


TS3660 said:


> By the looks and size of that shed, and the size of your gable vent, that should be all you need. The only reason you would want a ridge vent is if you insulate the underside of the roof. But in that case you'd need to leave a space between the insulation and the roof for airflow to get from eave to ridge. Once again, I think those gable vents you have are plenty. A ridge vent will add very little to your airflow.


Well there is actually 2 reasons that I want a ridge vent and that is because it gets so hot, but I also don’t want to straddle that ridge to nail up all those ridge shingles. I was thinking of putting up rigid foam insulation because of the heat and to cover up the roofing nails. I already have a few holes in my head from those dang nails.



woodnthings said:


> *MY method is in the roof framing detail*
> Here in Michigan we got hot summers and cold winters. I can deal with the shop being 55 degrees, but not 85 degrees. The shop is 725 sq ft and on the second floor, R19 in the walls and R38 in the ceilings. :furious: I'll admit I have a small window AC , used most summer days, 2 ceiling fans, used fequently, and a ceiling exhaust fan, rarely used. bill


Wow Bill, it’s a little late now but I really like how you did your roof. Today is a relativity cool day @ 98° and the inside temperature is 106 deg even without a door (because I haven’t built it yet) I don’t know what it’s going to be with outside temps at 115 deg with the door closed.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> Well there is actually 2 reasons that I want a ridge vent and that is because it gets so hot, but I also don’t want to straddle that ridge to nail up all those ridge shingles.


Well if I remember right ridge shingles have a 5" exposure. How long is your shed? For a ten foot ridge it would be 24 shingles and 2 nails a peice so only 48 nails. You could probably even rent a roofing gun for 15 bucks if you don't want to pound those nails in, you have to hand pound 2.5 inch nails for shigles that go over the plastic ridge vent. The mesh vent in my previous link comes with 1 3/4" nails that you can use a gun to put on. I'm not sure how many nails it takes for the aluminum ridge vent cause I've only used the plastic type and foam type but I would think nailing ridge shingles wouldn't be that much more work. What ever you decide good luck and hopefully you can start using your shop!


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

ponch37300 said:


> Well if I remember right ridge shingles have a 5" exposure. How long is your shed? For a ten foot ridge it would be 24 shingles and 2 nails a peice so only 48 nails. You could probably even rent a roofing gun for 15 bucks if you don't want to pound those nails in, you have to hand pound 2.5 inch nails for shigles that go over the plastic ridge vent.


What do you mean I have to hand pound 2.5 inch nails for shingles that go over the plastic ridge vent?  Well, if I still have to do that, then that defeats almost the whole purpose. 
I’m glad you mentioned this, because I guess I’m going to have to just bite the bullet and install the shingles. The question now is do I start at one end and finish at the other or do I start at both ends and end in the middle. I’ve done long ridges before and always ended in the middle, but it might look funny on a small 10’ ridge. :confused1:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Sleeper you nail shingles over the vent to seal it up and to finish it off. but the vent holes are still open and working. I asumed you knew that so I didn't say it earlier. They are on almost all houses in our area so I thought it was common knowedge.:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sleeper, maybe this will explain*

The plastic ridge vent folds like a hinge to accomdate different roof pitches. The vent slots stay parallel to the roof pitch. The warm air rises and moves out the slots. You can cap it with shingles or do like I did and make a wood cap. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sleeper, How about putting a rotary vent in? You know those kind that rotate by themselves? I still think a ridge vent is not going to do much for you since you have the gable vents in. I have an attic that has a ridge vent AND a power fan that comes on when the temp is over 95. It still gets over 110 up there. And it's only a small 10 x 12 attic.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good idea Bud*

I searched solar powered roof vents and found:
http://www.roofvents.com/categories.php
I don't know the cost of these or the budget allowed.
May be too expensive, but they have wind only powered as well. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

This is more of what I'm thinking. They really work well.

http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/attic-aire-turbine--base-14-dia-opening-p-46458.html?ref=42


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Sleeper you nail shingles over the vent to seal it up and to finish it off. but the vent holes are still open and working. I asumed you knew that so I didn't say it earlier. They are on almost all houses in our area so I thought it was common knowedge.:laughing:


No I didn’t know that. I’ve done a little roofing in my younger days, but I’ve never seen these before. I was just going to use a straight edge and cut the top of the shingle off. I already left a 1” space between the sheeting at the ridge 


woodnthings said:


> The plastic ridge vent folds like a hinge to accomdate different roof pitches. The vent slots stay parallel to the roof pitch. The warm air rises and moves out the slots. You can cap it with shingles or do like I did and make a wood cap. :thumbsup: bill


If I can figure out a way to completely assemble a wooden ridge vent with shingles attached like Bill has drawn and attach it with screws running up from below the sheeting, then I might do that. 
The only problem is protecting the opening from driving rain. I put up a patio cover over my front porch attached below the rain gutter, but since the gutter isn’t level there is a small space that leaks with driving rain. It’s not a real problem because you can’t sit out there in driving rain anyway. 
As far as the shed goes, it’s where I’m storing all my plywood and construction materials like concrete mix, so it can not have any leaks.



TS3660 said:


> Sleeper, How about putting a rotary vent in? You know those kind that rotate by themselves? I still think a ridge vent is not going to do much for you since you have the gable vents in. I have an attic that has a ridge vent AND a power fan that comes on when the temp is over 95. It still gets over 110 up there. And it's only a small 10 x 12 attic.


I put one of those other roof vents in my old garage about 20 years ago and it was pretty easy to do after the roof was installed. So, I’m going to hold off on the vent and if Bud is right, maybe I will not need it with 2 two side vents I already installed. We haven’t had much wind this week, so it might not be as bad as I’m thinking. 
I pretty much made up my mind to climb up there this weekend and put on the ridge shingles for now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Johnny my sketch of the wood cap*

Left out the shingles under the ridge vent. Just got lazy and didn't draw them again as above.The vent is placed on top of the shingles and about an inch or 2 of sheathing is removed on each side to allow the air to move out and upward. The vent has small openings to keep the bugs out and the cap, whether shingles or wood, must overhang the vent by about an inch or so to keep the rain out. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, i am a roofing contractor and don't know why I missed this. Most posted already have hit it on the head. You definitely want a professional ridge vent, not a HD aluminum cap. We like GAF cobra vent as it is hard to see installed, and it functions well. You must also remember to have an intake somewhere. As the heat rises out to the top it will draw air in from the intake. I am also a huge fan of Lomanco products, they're innovative and the work. Good luck, but it looks like you have a handle on things, and have got some good advice here.

http://www.lomanco.com/


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m avoiding putting anything electrical in the shed, because as it is now I don’t need a building permit, unless I add electric. I have a neighbor that has nothing better to do than to report everybody in the neighborhood for one thing or another. I’ve already had a visit when I built my 1st garden shed. So, I’m pretty sure I’ll see an inspector popping in soon and I just don’t want to be bothered with a permit and increased taxes right now, at least for a simple shed to store wood.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Permit stuff makes me mad. I mean, if you get right down to it, it's YOUR property, why can't you do what you want??


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

TS3660 said:


> Permit stuff makes me mad. I mean, if you get right down to it, it's YOUR property, why can't you do what you want??


I agree. There is an area outside of town comprised of 5 to 10 acre lots and most of the people there are truckers or builders. They have been parking their big rigs, heavy equipment and those 40’ steel storage containers on the property for 50 years and suddenly the county wants to pass ordinances prohibiting that type of use. These people bought that property because they could have that type of stuff. It just Irks me to no end. :furious:

Well anyway, today it started to rain before I got a chance to finish the ridge, but luckily it’s not a windblown rain and there is enough shingle folded over the ridge that it’s not leaking. 
I had put a tarp up over the door that also isn’t finished and realized that I need a skylight, because it’s dark in there! 
I was looking for a cheap skylight to put in and I found this Venting Skylight at Home Depot. I’m NOT going to buy this one because it doesn’t have very good reviews and it does look cheap, but I thought it was a great idea to have a vent/skylight combo and if I could find something that not too expensive, I would buy one. :yes:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TS3660 said:


> Permit stuff makes me mad. I mean, if you get right down to it, it's YOUR property, why can't you do what you want??


Well because most people don't follow common safety rules or codes. Then if they sell something the next person gets to spend extra money fixing it. 

They could have a fire because someone ran electric to a shed or in the house against code. The fire jumps from one house to another because they built to close to the property line. it goes on and on.

Bottom line they have permits to pay the inspectors that enforce the bldg codes. If you really think about it it's the stupid politicians that pass screwy laws or codes. They are the problem.:yes:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*So much for the ridge vent!*



rrbrown said:


> They could have a fire because someone ran electric to a shed or in the house against code. The fire jumps from one house to another because they built to close to the property line. it goes on and on.


You definitely have point there. I sure got at lot of horror stories to tell during my years as a electrician.  Maybe another time.

Well, so much for the ridge vent, I took advantage of a break in the rain and finished the ridge without a vent while it was cool. I just have the door and molding left to finish and I’ll be ready to start my next project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Its a shed, don't sweat the ridge vent, it will be fine........


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sleeper question*

Which ladder did you use to get down off the roof? I don't like either one the way they are shown! 
Did you just jump?
:no: bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Which ladder did you use to get down off the roof? I don't like either one the way they are shown!
> Did you just jump?
> :no: bill


I was going to climb down the tree on the other side but I forgot that I cut off all the branches to make room for the shed. It was a little tricky, but I managed to climb back down the extension ladder. :icon_smile: 

I had my wife climbing up the step ladder to hand me the shingles or I should say toss. The roof was to steep to set more than 3 at a time. They kept sliding down the roof. I told my wife that she had better pick up the pace, because I was going to be sliding down the roof next. :laughing:

I was about ready to rip out the tomato plants to center the ladder. It was at the end of the season for them anyway, but then I saw a whole crop of chili peppers coming up between the tomatoes and I love my chili peppers. :yes:

I had cut my garden in half to make room for the shed, so we kind of crammed everything together. Building another garden is going to be my fall project. I build them raised up off the ground to keep the dogs from digging them up and its easer on my back to plant. :thumbsup:


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

I do a lot of shingle roofs, I use the Shingle Vent II, which is plastic. The install is easy and the finished job looks good.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone having any problems with water entry?

I picked up some Mongoose mesh style ridge vent to do my roof, but I've heard of people getting water blowing in, regardless of type.

So now this has got me thinking.......with all the ridge vents sold out there......would these leak from poor intallation or bad location?

Just curious what everyones thoughts are.

Rick


----------

